# Public Service Announcement



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Just to remind everyone, PLEASE make sure that part of your restoration/performance project includes carrying a fire extinguisher with you at all times. You don't want this to happen to you like it did to me in 2013.

This was nearly three (3) years ago, I still have some work to do to get it back "like it was" before...


























Bear


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

^X2^ what a mess and you could have lost the whole car and garage without one.
One of the first things I bought from Summit when I got my GTO was a Halon extinguisher.
Up here in the mountains they won't let you into the shows unless you have one.
I have two, a large one in the trunk and a smaller hand held one in the glove box.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I didn't have one at the time, sadly. I'd been out testing some changes I'd made chasing a fuel delivery problem when I smelled fuel after a run. I chose to try to limp home instead of stopping because I knew if it caught while I was away, the whole car was a goner. I was about 5 blocks from home when it caught fire. Halfway there, the electrical system was gone and I was coasting. I ran into the house and grabbed an extinguisher. I figure the fire was out within about a minute or less from the time it caught, but the carnage was devastating to me - especially after it taking me more than 20 years to get that car done. Now I've got a 5lb Halon strapped to the rear passenger side footwell. The way Hagerty treated me after, is the reason I'll be their customer for life.

Bear


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I bet that was an anus clenching 5 blocks!
Smart move to go with Halon, the mess that powder makes can be as bad as the fire itself.
More expensive but very cheap if you ever need it.
Nice to hear Haggerty took care of you that's who I am insured with.
As an aside guys if you ever have an engine fire duck down and pop the hood to the latch and shoot the extinguisher in a sweeping motion into the gap before you open it all the way.
If the air hits it you will have a huge fireball roll out in your face.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I have been thinking of mounting one between the buckets since my car does not have center console. I was looking at it as something to fill the gap but you may have inspired me to act quicker as a functional safety feature more than aesthetics. Also, great advice on the Halon. I work in an analytical lab and we have CO2 extinguishers for the same reason mentioned. We have several instruments with price tags north of $100K that the powder used in extinguishers would destroy.

I've experienced the fire ball first hand with my gas furnace. I learned that when you smell gas, don't open the cover to investigate. The rush of air going in caused exactly what Goat Roper described.

Good solid advice here!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Bear and Goat Roper!! I'm getting on Summit's site and ordering one now. Appreciate the advice about the fireball and using Halon. Yikes, with these old cars, this can happen to any of us.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

1968gto421 said:


> Thanks Bear and Goat Roper!! I'm getting on Summit's site and ordering one now. Appreciate the advice about the fireball and using Halon. Yikes, with these old cars, this can happen to any of us.


It can happen with newer cars as well, I was on the freeway and a woman had run over a cardboard box and the friction ignited it I was able to put it out.
Another time a guy with his pickup had a fire in his bed and I was able to knock it down and get the box spring off the truck.
It had come off while he was driving and they turned around, picked it up and put it back on.
Apparently the friction on a spring got it hot enough to start the batts smoldering and the air blowing on it going down the road was enough to ignite it.
Sometimes it isn't your car but someone else's.
Read the instructions on proper use when you get it, you won't have time to do it when you need it.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Bears fire caught our attention .:eek2:






We mounted this bottle shortly after Bear posted about his fire.
Its out of the way of your feet and legs.......and its easy to get to

Bill


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Clean install, I may take mine from the trunk and install it there.
Bear's pics just made me sick, all that time and work gone in minutes and now I think I want mine closer than in the trunk.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

My fire extinguisher always is in my monte within reach. As I finish my garage rebuild, several will go in there as I will be welding.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for reminding us all Bear....have had an extinguisher upgrade on my list and moved it up because of your reminder...

H3R Halotron.....with a quick release mount.....

Also guys another is to upgrade to some LED's....those Dim bulbs are hard to see at dusk and returning late from a car show!

If you want your 64 thru 67 to have the front amber lights on with the headlights you can just switch one wire on the Headlight switch...

The purple wire to the other open spade connector on the opposite side will keep your ambers on with headlights and still work as blinkers..


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

when I preview the photos they are uploaded correctly, when they show up on the forum they are rotated........maybe one of the administrators knows how to fix it


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for fixing the photos....I also noticed that if you touch the photo and let it load and touch it again...it becomes clearer and correctly oriented also......I cannot explain it.....


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

That just happened to me yesterday. I changed the cam in my 400 from the xe268 to the summit 2802. While i was breaking in the cam the pass side headers were glowing and the rear of the the valve cover must not have been sealed all the way cause it was dripping on the headser and cought fire. The first thing i saw was a bottle of windex so i poured it on the fire and it went out. Luckly no rear damage just very lightly scorched wire conver. I was lucky. Now i have extinguisher close and ready at all times


----------



## Mainlin (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for the tip... I haven't had a fire but I also don't have an extinguisher with my GTO. I think I will now.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up guys, good solid advice is priceless.


----------

